# Character Contest Nominations



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the thread for nominations for the coming Character Contest.

The rules of this are simple. You may take any Black Library character that you feel deserves a place in the contest, main character; secondary character; background character; even a red-shirt, and nominate them to be entered in the running. Those characters with the most votes will get a place in the contest. And make sure to note the book they are from, that goes a long way to helping people recognize them.

Any 40k or 30k character can be nominated, but no Fantasy characters. We'll stick with the 31st-41st millennium for now. Heresy characters are provisional though, i'm not yet totally sure on adding them. So feel free to nominate them but remember they may be removed if I decide its best to stick to 40k solely.

You can nominate as many characters as you'd like, in the end the number will be something around 32 hopefully since that's a good medium-level number, but if it goes higher we'll figure something out. Anybody can nominate a character, you don't have to give a reason why you are nominating said characters, we'll save that for the voting.

So with that. Make your nominations. I'll make mine now.

I nominate the following...

Talos (_Night Lords_)
Uzas (_Night Lords_)
Xarl (_Night Lords_)
Nihilan (_Tome of Fire_)
Marduk (_Dark Word_)
Burias (_Dark Word_)
Garviel Loken (_The Sons of Horus_)
Ciaphas Cain (_Ciaphas Cain_)
Ferik Jurgen (_Ciaphas Cain_)
Gregor Eisenhorn (_Eisenhorn_)
Cherubael (_Eisenhorn_)
Pontius Glaw (_Eisenhorn_)
Justicar Tancred (_Grey Knights_)
Zso Sahaal (_Lord of the Night_)
Honsou (_Dead Sky, Black Sun_)
Argel Tal (_The First Heretic_)

Those are my nominations. Once some more people have nominated i'll add up how many characters there are and how many votes they each have. Once the nominations are over the characters with the most votes will enter the contest.

The nominations begin as of today and will end on the 23rd of September at 10.00pm BST.

And with that we begin.



Nominations List said:


> Talos (4)
> Uzas (2)
> Xarl (1)
> Nihilan (1)
> ...



Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I nominate the following:

Ibram Gaunt - _Gaunt's Ghosts_
Argal Tal - _The First Heretic_
Garviel Loken - _Horus Rising, False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_
Talos - _Night Lords_
Cyrion - _Night Lords_
Gregor Eisenhorn - _Eisenhorn_
Major Rawne - _Gaunt's Ghosts_
Bjorn the Fell-Handed - _Fall of Damnos_
Horus Lupercal - _Horus Rising_ (In other words, the loyal Horus)
Tarik Torgaddon - _Horus Rising, False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_
Brin Milo - _Gaunt's Ghosts_
Cherubael - _Eisenhorn_

I'll probably think of more. That's it for now.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Ragnar Blackmane (Space Wolves)
Haegr the Mountain (Space Wolves)
Septimus (Night Lords)


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll nominate:

Sarpedon from the Soul Drinkers novels (with mutations);
Honsou from Storm of Iron (with his new arm that he acquires); 
Kroeger from Storm of Iron;
The Warsmith from Storm of Iron.


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

I nominate this bunch:

Uzas (_Night Lords_)
Talos (_Night Lords_)
Vandred (_Night Lords_)
Octavia (_Night Lords_)
Ibram Gaunt (_Gaunt's Ghosts_)
Major Rawne (_Gaunt's Ghosts_)
Jurisian, Master of the Forge (_Helsreach_)
Andrej, the stormtrooper (_Helsreach_)
Garviel Loken (_Horus Rising_)
Horus Lupercal (_Horus Rising_)
Vulkan (_Promethean Sun_)
Colonel Straken (_Waiting Death_)
Ciaphas Cain (_Ciaphas Cain_)
Ferik Jurgen (_Ciaphas Cain_)


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

I nominate:
Magnus the Red (_A Thousand Sons_ - someone's already nominated Horus, so it's only fair other primarchs get nominated)
Azek Ahriman (_A Thousand Sons_)
Inquisitor Amberly Vail (_Ciaphas Cain_)

And a second for:
Ciaphas Cain (_Ciaphas Cain_)
Ferik Jurgen (_Ciaphas Cain_)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Knew I forgot a few:

Vulkan - _Promethean Sun_
Ahriman - _A Thousand Sons_
Andrej - _Helsreach_
Grimaldus - _Helsreach_
Saul Tarvitz - _Galaxy in Flames, Fulgrim_
Solomon Dementer - _Fulgrim_


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

col colm corbec (gaunts ghosts)
haegre the mountain (space wolf)
scout mcvenner (gaunts ghosts)
mad larkin (gaunts ghosts)
saul tarvitz ( heresy novels)
argel tal (first heretic)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I second Saul Tarvitz - _Galaxy in Flames, Fulgrim_
Solomon Demeter - _Fulgrim_
Plus: Lucius - _Fulgrim_ :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I nominate -

Alessio Cortez - Rynn's World
Kharn - After Desh'ea
Bear (Bjorn the Fell Handed) - Prospero Burns


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Garviel Loken - _Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, Legion of One_
Nathaniel Garro - _Flight of the Eisenstein, Oath of Moment, Legion of One_

And there my imagination stopped working... *sigh*


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Second for Lucius (Fulgrim) and Kharn


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this a "favorite character" contest, a "who is 'objectively' coolest" pissing contest, or a "would win in a fight" contest? Because if it's either of the latter two, the Primarchs and Emperor should almost certainly be eliminated from the running.

If not:

*The Emperor* (_Descent of Angels, Nemesis,_ "The Last Church," etc)
*Alpharius Omegon* (_Legion_)
*Shira Calpurnia*: nobody else has recommended her? For shame! (_Enforcer_)
*Interrogator-Chaplain Boreas* (_Angels of Darkness, The Purging of Kallidus_)
*Inquisitor Ralei* (_Xenology_)
*Kasper Hawser*: for teh lulz--u mad? No, really, I think he was an excellent character. (_Prospero Burns_)
*Aquillon* (The First Heretic)
*Cherubael*
*Saul Tarvitz*
*Hlaine "Mad" Larkin*
*Ahzek Ahriman*


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Is this a "favorite character" contest, a "who is 'objectively' coolest" pissing contest, or a "would win in a fight" contest? Because if it's either of the latter two, the Primarchs and Emperor should almost certainly be eliminated from the running.
> 
> If not:
> 
> ...


Its a most popular character. Fighting skill or coolest has nothing to do with it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

How could I forget? :suicide:

Aquillon (_The First Heretic_)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Adding the following:

-Kasper Hawser- _Prospero Burns_
-Custodian Aquillion - _The First Heretic_


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its a most popular character. Fighting skill or coolest has nothing to do with it.


Ouh. 

Kyril Sinnderman - _Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, Flight of the Eisenstein_


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to support:

Garviel Loken - _Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames_
Nathaniel Garro - _Flight of the Eisenstein_
Saul Tarvitz - _Fulgrim_


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why has no-one supported anything not human?!?!

My votes are:

Gideon Ravenor-Read any Ravenor book
Gregor Eisenhorn-Red any of his as well
Exrach Morlaniath-_Path of the Warrior_
Farseer Thirianna and Aleitir-_Path of the Seer_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Updated with current nominations up to Stephen_Newman's post.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I imagine mine will come as little shock to those who know me.

Ibram Gaunt
Major Elim Rawne
Colm Corbec
Hlaine Larkin
Dermot Caffran
Sgt Ceglan Varl
Oan Mkoll
Mach Bonin
Wes Maggs
Gideon Ravenor
Gregor Eisenhorn
Harlon Nayl
Garviel Loken
Saul Tarvitz
Iacton Qruze
Tarik Torgaddon
Alpharius Omegon
Hurtado Bronzi
Nathaniel Garro

And here my love to hate character
Lijah 'Fething' Cuu


----------



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

Tarvitz
Garro
Astelan
Honshu
Corax


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So Tarvitz is steaming ahead as it stands, followed closely by Loken.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tarvitz will definitely have a place in the contest, as will Loken and some others. But this in itself isn't a good way to find out who is the best character. You have to be willing to decide which is better.

As in. Garviel Loken, or Saul Tarvitz? The nominations only shown that they are popular enough to get in, it doesn't show which is more popular than the other.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to nominate:

Garviel Loken - Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames
Nathaniel Garro - Flight of the Eisenstein
Saul Tarvitz - Fulgrim
Ciaphas Cain - Ciaphas Cain
Ferik Jurgen - Ciaphas Cain


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought this was a "fight contest" where we in the end have to argue reasons that one character would best another, and not a "beauty and popularity contest"...?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its popularity. If it were fighting then obviously The Emperor is going to win.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*sigh* Not much love for good `ol Sindermann....


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its popularity. If it were fighting then obviously The Emperor is going to win.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Exactly! Therefore there must be some rules and "tiers of characters"...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im going with:

Kharn
Cyrion 
Honshu
Talos


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

So far we have 15 characters with at least three votes, another 15 with two, and the rest (43) has only one.

@Lord of the Night: How will you decide the first 32 (or 64), if for example from the 26th to the 35th places (or 58th to 67th) the characters have the same amount of votes?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

One character that really caught my attention recently was larana utorian and\or the daemonic armor from Storm of Iron.

Though the write pretty much ended anyway to make this interesting it was still a fascinating character to read about while reading the book itself and I think it could've had a real interesting history if it was not destroyed by the writer XD


----------



## Roninsfx (Sep 21, 2011)

Garviel Loken
Sal Tarvitz
Horus Lupercal (pre-coruption)
Sarpedon (with extra legs)
Kasper Hawser
John Grammaticus


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok the nominations end tonight, so anybody else who wants to nominate a character should do it now.

I will pick by going over them and taking those with the most votes until a number has been reached, likely it'll be sixteen but thirty-two is a possibility if enough characters have nominations.


Lord of the Night


----------

